# Spiele raten: Screenshot-Edition



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Community,

ursprünglich wollte ich ein reines Retro-Spiele-Raten daraus machen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das genug Anklang gefunden hätte.

*So machen wir es: *
Der Spiel-Eröffner postet den *Ausschnitt* eines Bildes zu einem Spiel und der Rest rät was es ist. Wer es errät darf als nächster ein Bild reinstellen, oder kann seine Position abgeben. Um sinnvoll mitmachen zu können, abonniert Ihr am Besten den Beitrag hier (Link ist oben über dem Beitrag). :-) Damit informiert Euch das Forum über neue Beiträge.

*Regeln/Infos:*

Das Bild muss mind. 100x100 Pixel groß sein
Erlaubt sind möglichst nur Retail-Spiele (*PC/Atari/C64/Konsole* etc.). Bitte keine x-beliebigen Browserspiele, oder reine Download-Titel, die irgendwo auf Rammschseiten zu finden sind. Das zieht das Spiel nur unnötig in die Länge.
Das Motiv sollte natürlich nicht gleich alles verraten, aber gleichzeitig auch nicht nur irgendeine schwarze Ecke oder den Stein einer Wand darstellen.
Wenn ein Spiel nach 24 Stunden nicht erraten wurde, kann der nächste einfach ein neues zum Raten reinstellen, das alte wird dann ungültig.
Ihr könnt Bilder dazu direkt hier im Forum beim Erstellen des Beitrags hochladen, oder in eurem mybuffed-Profil, oder bei einem der hier zulässigen Hoster. Informationen dazu findet ihr hier.
Viel Spaß ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)

Ich fange auch gleich mal an ^^

[attachment=13253:spiele_raten_01.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2013)

ich denk mal es darf auch nicht gegen die netiquette verstossen


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich fange auch gleich mal an ^^
> 
> [attachment=13253:spiele_raten_01.jpg]



Daggerfall oder Arena? Konnte man das HUD überhaupt abstellen damals?


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Daggerfall oder Arena? Konnte man das HUD überhaupt abstellen damals?



Nein, nicht ganz ^^. Außerdem ist es ein Ausschnitt. Ich markiere im Auftakt nochmal die wichtigen Wörter. ^^


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2013)

lands of lore? oO das war doch auch so dunkel und naja ^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lands of lore? oO das war doch auch so dunkel und naja ^^



Nope - Wir hatten das Spiel mal im Retro-Special ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2013)

Descent ?


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Descent ?



Du darfst den Screenshot auch gern anklicken, für die größere Version. Es ist auch nicht Sam&Max O.O *g*


----------



## RedShirt (29. Mai 2013)

Eye of the Beholder?
Oder was sehr ähnliches. Da gabs in irgendeinem Level auch so n Ekelding.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Eye of the Beholder?



Nein ^^

Tipp: Das Spiel war 5 Jahre in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2013)

Deathtrap Dungeon?

Wobei, was immer die 3 Grafiken/Symbole darstellen sollen - sieht mir nicht nach DD aus.
Allerdings war das ca 5 Jahre in Entwicklung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Deathtrap Dungeon?



Nein ^^

Ich löse mal auf, weil die 24-Stunden-Regel eh schon rum ist. *g*

Stonekeep


Wer will, der darf.


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2013)

Dann mal was einfacheres.

[attachment=13254:rat.jpg]


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2013)

Albion 

Jemand anderes darf. *g*


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2013)

Das ganze auf PC- und Konsolenspiele zu begrenzen ist eh System-Rassismus .. ich will auch Amiga Spiele haben =P


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2013)

Klar geht Amiga auch ^^

Ich mach mal weiter:
[attachment=13255:spiel_raten_02.jpg]


----------



## Maladin (30. Mai 2013)

sieht aus wie ein Sierra Adventure .. Space Quest


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2013)

Maladin schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein Sierra Adventure .. Space Quest



Nope - mehr Action.


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2013)

Hätte jetzt auf Privateer oder so getippt.


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auf Privateer oder so getippt.



Nein ^^


----------



## Maladin (30. Mai 2013)

Mehr Action? .. dann muss es Telekommando sein!!!


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2013)

Maladin schrieb:


> Mehr Action? .. dann muss es Telekommando sein!!!



Nein - Rätseln musste man übrigens auch.

Tipp: Origin


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2013)

Lösung: Bioforge


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2013)

*seufz* wenn niemand mag.

Hier ein absolut leichtes. ^^
[attachment=13258:spiel_raten_03.jpg]


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2013)

kA .. Ultima 8 oder so


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> kA .. Ultima 8 oder so



Jau


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

bis tikume eins gepostet hat 

Interface rausgeschnitten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Arcanum


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

richtig war wohl zu leicht weil noch nicht so alt ^^

da das letzte laut ogil zu leicht war und zuviel bild gezeigt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Nie gespielt daher auch nicht erraten koennen - zumindest nicht ohne Hilfe der Bildersuche. Aber das ist ja nicht fair - von daher moege es jemand anderes erraten


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2013)

Ich sag mal Infernal und probieren wir es mal damit:
[attachment=13260:rat3.jpg]

Zumindest die Google Bildersuche sollte hier mal scheitern =P


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

the nomad soul ?


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2013)

Korrekt.
Mein Original läuft leider nicht mehr (will ständig CD 2 oder die "Spiele CD", aber es gibt ja Gog.
Muss sagen die Athmo fetzt immer noch.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

ich habe die version von sat 1 games ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2013)

Weil hier keiner weiter macht: Messiah - hab ich mir letztens erst auf gog.com geholt. ^^

[attachment=13262:spiele_raten_03.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2013)

Outcast - Das spiel mit der deutschen Sychronstimme von Bruce Willis und das selbst Highend Rechner nicht flüssig lief


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Outcast - Das spiel mit der deutschen Sychronstimme von Bruce Willis und das selbst Highend Rechner nicht flüssig lief



Du darfst.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (7. Juni 2013)

Privateer?


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde sagen Freespace 2, falls richtig:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten überspringen


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2013)

Woah - das kommt mir bekannt vor, aber ich komme grad in keine Richtung. O.o
Endlich ne harte Nuss  \ o /


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2013)

Und ich habs sehr schööön umgestaltet, so das man per Image Search nichts findet ^^

Viel Spaß beim raten


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte erst an Metaltech: Earth Siege oder Shattered Steele. Aber bei beiden konnte man nicht soweit rauszoomen.

Diese doofen Gebäude kommen mir so bekannt vor *g*


*Edit* Ist es Starsiege Tribes?


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2013)

Nein, es ist nicht Tribes, aber nah dran.

Oooh, das ist sooo fies


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2013)

/push

Zeit ist um, ich löse auf.

Starsiege

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starsiege


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

Entsprechend der Regeln bin ich mal so frei... obwohls vermutlich recht einfach ist


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Entsprechend der Regeln bin ich mal so frei... obwohls vermutlich recht einfach ist



woodruff and the schnibble of azimuth ?


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> woodruff and the schnibble of azimuth ?



Nein, Woodruff hat schon deutlich bessere Grafik


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Nein, Woodruff hat schon deutlich bessere Grafik



Dann eins von den Goblins-Spielen. Aber ich erinnere mich nur noch an Wodruff ^^
Jemand anderes darf weiter raten. *g*


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann eins von den Goblins-Spielen. Aber ich erinnere mich nur noch an Wodruff ^^
> Jemand anderes darf weiter raten. *g*



Ich lass das mal so gelten. Genauer ist es Gobliins 2, hier der komplette Screenie 

Gobliins 2


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

[attachment=13272:spiele_raten_04.jpg]


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

ein von den indiana spielen von lucas arts ?


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ein von den indiana spielen von lucas arts ?



Nein, aber der "Genre-Gedanke" ist schon korrekt.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2013)

Ja - ein Adventure war irgendwie mein erster Gedanke. Und irgendwie musste ich an sowas wie eine Art Hobbit- oder LotRo-Adventure denken auch wenn ich da nie was gespielt habe.

Eventuell sowas in der Richtung Kings Quest?


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2013)

Ich löse mal auf :\

Call of Cthulhu - Shadow of the Comet
Großartiges Horroradventure, nur stellenweise konfuse Rätsel. ^^


----------



## Eyora (12. Juni 2013)

Grüß euch,

ich hab auch mal ein Bild gebastelt. Allerdings ist das Spiel recht bekannt und gerade wieder im Gespräch. Ich hoffe ihr habt dennoch Spaß am raten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hab es nie gespielt.. beyond good and evil? ;XD


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auch "Beyond Good and Evil" sagen, allerdings könnte es auch "WoW" in geringer Auflösung sein.


(sehr geiles Jump'n'Run übrigens, leide ist meines irgendwo verloren gegangen  )


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2013)

24 Stunden sind rum. ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2013)

Ich mach mal simpel weiter ^^
[attachment=13292:spiele_raten_05.jpg]


----------



## Keashaa (18. Juni 2013)

Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis
Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Ich mach mal nen Genre-Wechsel...


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2013)

Irgendein F1 Manager ..aber ich weiß nicht mehr welcher -.- 

Das war in dieser "Alles muss abgefilmte Figuren haben"-Trend-Zeit *g* Mein Bruder hatte den.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2013)

Das Spiel ist "Pole Position" von Ascon (später dann Ascaron, nun nicht mehr existent).


----------



## Keashaa (19. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist "Pole Position" von Ascon (später dann Ascaron, nun nicht mehr existent).



Korrekt. Hier der komplette Screenshot aus der Werkstatt:
http://www.f1managers.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/1995-Pole-Position.gif

Die Zeit der F1-Manager war recht kurz, da gab es mal einen kurzen Boom, welcher aber recht schnell wieder abgeflacht ist.

kaepteniglo, du bist dran.


----------

